# libreoffice-bin-4.x : mi sono perso qualcosa?

## TwoMinds

Buongiorno a tutti. Dopo una rapida ricerca ed una lettura del ChangeLog di libreoffice-bin, non ho trovato risposta alla domanda: manca la versione 4 di libreoffice-bin, c'è qualche motivo che ho perso? Non è prevista? Saluti, grazie. (^_^)

----------

## sabayonino

 :Shocked: 

```
app-office/libreoffice-bin

     Available versions:  3.6.6.2^st ~4.0.4.2^st {{aqua +cups debug elibc_FreeBSD gnome java kde python_single_target_python2_7 python_single_target_python3_3 python_targets_python2_7 python_targets_python3_3}}

     Homepage:            http://www.libreoffice.org

     Description:         LibreOffice, a full office productivity suite. Binary package.

```

ci sta.

----------

## ago

Di solito viene aggiunto dopo che viene stabilizzato libreoffice.

----------

## TwoMinds

Finalmente! Al 20 luglio:

```
*libreoffice-bin-4.0.4.2 (20 Jul 2013)

  20 Jul 2013; Andreas K. Huettel <dilfridge@gentoo.org>

  +libreoffice-bin-4.0.4.2.ebuild:

  Version bump

```

Mi sembrava libreoffice fosse stabile da più tempo, invece mi sembra di capire che lo fosse solo dalla fine di giugno. Grazie. (^_^)

----------

